# My wife's 2005 Civic Sedan LX install



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So last night I started the an install in my wife's 2005 civic sedan lx. The plan for the car is to have a pretty basic 2-way setup. Mids in the doors and tweeters in the pillars. Ultimately I look to have a pdx 4.100 or 4.150 powering the setup. All the processing will be done via the headunit: alpine 9815. The OEM radio is actually quite nice. It's a 6-disc cd/mp3 changer with an auxilary out. If I could afford to buy a cleansweep or 360.2 or h650 I'd probably go that route and keep this, but it's just not worth it literally. Plus, she actually likes the looks of the 9815 so it's not a big deal to her. 

I started with the headunit as most do last night. The old one wasn't too hard to take out, but the trim ring around the gear shift was a bear to pry out with my hands. Then it was a few simple clips and 2 bolts, and the radio is out. I bought a metra dash kit for it, but I'm now searching instead for the OEM pocket for a much more OEM look. I also wanted to use the stock bolts to hold the radio much more securely in the dash.

Here's where the fun starts... After I put the cd player in I went out to her car to put the radio in the dash. Left the keys and faceplate on the counter to come back and get. On my way out I shut the door behind me... Which was already locked on the knob. *DOH* My wife was at work, my cellphone was inside and I had no house key hidden outside. I had to borrow my neighbor's phone to call my mom so that she could come let me in my house (she keeps a key to my house in case we need someone to let the dogs out). While I'm waiting for my mom, my dogs start barking at me. Then the dreaded happens... They go get one of Lindsey's flip-flops and start chewing on it. I'm outside my house yelling at my dogs, they're looking out the window confused b/c they can't see me through the blinds and they're just going to town on her shoe. 

Finally I got back inside the house and called it quits. Today I plan to route the remote turn on and RCA's to under the passenger's seat where I'll place the amp. That way I won't have to go back and do it again. I also might go ahead and run speaker wire from the seat to the doors. 

Anyway, here's some pictures of last night's install:



















































If anyone happens to have an OEM pocket for a 7th gen civic, lmk. I'd be interested in it.

I also need a trim ring for alpine h/u since this one didn't come with it.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

pix of mangled shoe or ban!!!


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish I can screw down the Headunit on my 6th gen civic :-( Mine's only supported by the sleeve, the whole unit goes up and down on bumps.

Keep em coming! a friend of mine will change to a 7th gen civic from a 2nd gen CRV and we're getting some ideas on how to go over with his install


----------



## SQnoob (Jul 29, 2008)

nicee


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope the flip-flops were inexpensive. Have U checked with the Honda dealership? or is it too expensive? I think any import single din pocket would work, since the screw on the side are pretty universal (I think).

Pics would be interesting.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^Pictures of what?


Honda wants too much.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Pics of the Sandals!

Doesn't surprise me. I went to a shop and asked if they had any extra pockets. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's just one sandal. They were $10 cheapos she just wore when she goes outside. Not a big loss. But it was hilarious watching them chew it up and look so confused when I'd yell at them from outside.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

9815 trim ring $6.09 at PAC PARTS

http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?m...ction=list_part&CFID=1457540&CFTOKEN=92039139


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

$3.00 at Walmart

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260430&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9224123


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> $3.00 at Walmart
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260430&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9224123


Maybe those might be tainted with LEAD.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Good sound barrier.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

i could be wrong but i dont know that you can get an oem pocket for that civic. since she has the Special Edition that came with that cd changer it has a perfect square opening which is different than the normal 7th gen civic opening which is more of a weird triangle shape.

make sure if you try and find an install kit for it you find the one for the SE and not the standard. at least if i recall from the pics the other day she had the SE radio in there.

any updates on this install?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Funny you mention about trying to find a dash kit for the SE... I ordered a standard one and was SOL when it didn't fit. 


No updates yet. Work on her car has halted for now. I'm going to wait until I assemble enough equipment to do an install. I have ordered some Alpine type-x pro tweeters and will order the mids next month. then I will get a 4-channel... then install it.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

johnya84 said:


> Maybe those might be tainted with LEAD.


Dogs would only chew on the shoes once!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

man , u maxed out ur photobucket  get another account and resize ur stuff with picasa or sth to 1024 or 800 pixel wide


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I know it. Sucks. I exceeded the bandwidth...

I went through and deleted a lot of old pictures, but that doesn't do anything to help the bandwidth issue.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

like i said, upload to a another account of Pbucket.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I honestly don't feel like it. I'm thinking that after this month passes (in terms of photobucket's month) then I'll be good.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Funny you mention about trying to find a dash kit for the SE... I ordered a standard one and was SOL when it didn't fit.
> 
> 
> No updates yet. Work on her car has halted for now. I'm going to wait until I assemble enough equipment to do an install. I have ordered some Alpine type-x pro tweeters and will order the mids next month. then I will get a 4-channel... then install it.


ah that sucks. when did you order that? i was going to tell you that the other day when i sent you that pdf but i forgot. does she have the sail panels with tweets in them or just the plain ones? if shes got the ones with factory tweets and if you dont want to modify the apillar or door my girls tweets fit right into her sail panel. they were the type r tweets, not sure how they compare in size to the ones you ordered.

if shes got black kick panels ive got a set of Qlogic kicks that fits a 6.5 mid if you really dont want to modify her car for the install. probably let them go fairly cheap. only used for like 3 weeks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

She's got the tweets in the doors, but I'm putting them in the pillars. Which model type-r's? That might work if they're even close in size.

She has grey panels. Think I'm just going to go with the doors anyway for a more factory look.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> She's got the tweets in the doors, but I'm putting them in the pillars. Which model type-r's? That might work if they're even close in size.
> 
> She has grey panels. Think I'm just going to go with the doors anyway for a more factory look.


shes got the original type r comps from like 4 years ago, 6.5's. you say the factory tweet is in the doors? if yes its probably the panel im talking about, the black triangle thats up against the window. if thats the case that type r tweet will fit in there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. Tweeter in the door. Has the black thing in the window corner.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea. Tweeter in the door. Has the black thing in the window corner.


but is the tweet in the black thing? if so that type r tweet will fit in it if you dont want to make any additional holes in the car. and if not you can pick up that sail panel with the tweeter hole from ebay or the dealer in case you dont want to drill any holes


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no, tweeter is in the door panel itself.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> no, tweeter is in the door panel itself.


factory like that or something that was done aftermarket? i dont know that ive seen it factory in the door.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SRim23 said:


> factory like that or something that was done aftermarket? i dont know that ive seen it factory in the door.


it's definately factory. I posted pics here in another thread, but my PB account is flooded so none of my pictures will link up


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I really dont think its going to matter much. With your skills on your own civic, Im sure it will come out 'just fine'.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> I really dont think its going to matter much. With your skills on your own civic, Im sure it will come out 'just fine'.


my skills suck! But, I am learning.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

that's the whole point, the second time will look better than the first and so on...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

practice makes perfect, eh?


I'll be doing my doors for the third time in one month in a couple days.


----------



## fastfive09 (Aug 7, 2008)

you have one very luck wife


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> it's definately factory. I posted pics here in another thread, but my PB account is flooded so none of my pictures will link up


yeah ur right its factory. i just searched for some used ones and saw one like that. when i bought my car there were tweets in the door already, i wish i had that door instead of the 2.5 inch hole that was cut in mine for my momo tweet! haha


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, it seems I'm having trouble selling the Dyn mw162's. At the price I"m asking they're still not going and I can't drop the price any lower... too much of a price drop.

So, unless something happens it looks like I'll be running this setup in her car:


























The original plan was to get the Alpine pro mids, but I may just be running the Dyns.

The alpine pro tweet has an fs of about 850hz, iirc. Should easily be able to cross it down to 2.5k, which is where the Dyn seemed to break up in my car when I temporarily had it running 2-way a few weeks back.

We'll see, though. Would still rather go with the Alpine's and spend the money on a 4.150. Heck, I may even keep my 4.100 I'm selling to go in her car, too. *shrugs*


Comparing the type-x ring radiator to the Scan ring radiator as a basis, the type-x will likely be ran at least within 30deg off-axis, or directly on-axis. 
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/R2904_700005.pdf

^the FR of the ring radiator shows a significant drop in response off-axis... pretty dang scary. I'll definately tinker with it before settling on location, but this gives me an idea of what to expect.

I plan to mount the tweeter behind the pillar, and drill MANY small holes on the pillar for the tweeter to play through. Then wrap the pillar in black cloth. 

Won't be starting this until at least next month, but the planning is half the battle.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Plans have changed. To save on budget and be able to get a double-din I'm dropping active altogether (selling the 9815 in the f/s section). I picked up some used alpine mids/crossovers from the f17m set a few years back. The crossover network is very extensive. I'm going to use the tweeter from the spx-17pro set, though. The reading I've done, it looks like it'll work out fine in terms of using a tweeter not designed for this crossover. I'm going to go with a very simple 2-channel setup. This car won't be intended to win shows with. Just get a good solid sound on a budget. I'm not even too worried about getting midbass past 80hz. If I can get it to that point, I'll be happy.

Here's some pics of the setup:


----------



## CarlosGomes (Jul 28, 2008)

So, how is the install going? Where did you put the tweeters in the Civic? I´m about to buy one to me, but I don´t have ideias for the tweeters placement...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

never finished it. wound up scrapping it due to budget and her non-desire to have anything done. she's just rocking an alpine w200 right now and that's pretty much it.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

wow i'm surprised you changed the head unit. That oem stock one looked pretty nice with a cd changer and mp3 capabilities. The alpine adds some bling but i would just stick with an oem for my gf.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ipod interface. plus, the OEM unit stuck out like a sore thumb. more so than the w200.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

out of curiousity did you not like the 9815? I just bought one and havent had the chance to play with it yet is why i ask


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

double din just looked better and for her, it was a better fit due to better ipod access.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

that makes since. i really wish i could fit a double din. oh well


nice build either way


----------

